# Alert() entfernen!?



## Anfänger2011 (19. Jan 2018)

Hi,

ich benutze normaler Weise zum testen von Kleinigkeiten hin und wieder mal die alert() Funktion. Wenn dann alle Fehler behoben sind, entferne ich den alert() einfach und der Code ist fertig.

Tja leider klappt das nicht: Der Code läuft mit alert() wunderbar und sobald ich das entferne läuft es nicht mehr. Ich kann mir das einfach nicht erklären. Wenn ich alert durch eine Konsolenausgabe ersetze läuft es ebenfalls nicht.

Ich bin so langsam echt am verzweifeln ...

https://jsfiddle.net/xqc6dadk/1/

Mfg


----------



## krgewb (20. Jan 2018)

Der Text kommt von rechts und geht nach links. Er ist also am Anfang noch gar nicht zu sehen.
Wenn ich *alert *wegmache und die Seite neulade ist der Text bereits von Anfang an zu sehen und geht nach links.
Sehr merkwürdig.


----------



## Thallius (21. Jan 2018)

Also auf meinem Safari animiert da mal gar nichts....


----------



## Thallius (21. Jan 2018)

Wenn ich den JS Code direkt ins HTML schreibe funktioniert es sowohl mit als auch ohne alert().


----------



## Thallius (21. Jan 2018)

Lasse ich das .onload weg und rufe die beiden Functionen direkt am Ende des JS scripts aus geht es auch mit und ohne alert()


----------

